# My hen was attacked by a dog



## katymae (Jun 23, 2013)

My 2 1/2 month pullet was attacked by a dog and Luckily the vet was very familiar with chickens and cleaned her wounds and stapled her up- today it doesn't look like the skin flap she stapled will be viable . Any suggestionsfor wound care on chickens?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would call the vet who stapled her. She would have the best advice since she has seen the bird in person and knows the severity of it.


----------



## katymae (Jun 23, 2013)

I had already spoken to the vet and she explained that the flap might die. I am a wound care nurse and have products I can try on her I was just curious if anyone had any personal experience with chicken wound care. Yes if this happens I could go back to the vet, just trying to save the trip.


----------

